# "You cannot install Mac OS X Update on this volume."



## Jcal (Apr 23, 2008)

"You cannot install Mac OS X Update on this volume. This volume does not meet the requirements for this update."

This is the error I got when I tried to update my Macbook from OSX 10.5.6 to 10.5.7. 

I downloaded this file (http://support.apple.com/kb/DL826)

A quick Google search suggested I get this one instead (http://support.apple.com/kb/DL827) The "Combo" update.

Will the Combo Update fix my problems?


----------



## Jcal (Apr 23, 2008)

Jcal said:


> "You cannot install Mac OS X Update on this volume. This volume does not meet the requirements for this update."
> 
> This is the error I got when I tried to update my Macbook from OSX 10.5.6 to 10.5.7.
> 
> ...



The Combo Update to 10.5.7 didn't work either, got the same error message. :4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it claims your computer doesn't meet the requirements, so I have to ask, what Mac do you have? Have you run System Update? Are you sure you are running 10.5.6? How much free space do you have?


----------



## Jcal (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm running a Macbook, not the newest one with the aluminum, but the one just before that, I believe. I purchased it in September 2008 from Apple's website. 

"About this Mac" tells me that I've got 10.5.6. Software Update is telling me I have no new Software, though.

I've got about 20 gigs of free space left.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, if Software Update says there are no updates, then your Mac is up to date, and About This Mac may be incorrectly reporting the System version. Another way to check is to open System Preferences and goto Startup Disk. That lists the OS on installed drives. You could try downloading 10.5.8 and see if it will install.


----------



## computer11 (Mar 4, 2013)

This error is very confusing. Time by time I face this problem because I mostly forget this 
solution. I recenlty had this issue with an old iMac G4. It ended up the following way.
After partitioning the volume, you have to click Erase and change the partition type from 
DOS to Mac OSX journaled. I hope this will help everybody there because no one in most of 
the solutions forums point to these steps. This solution might work with newer Mac computers too.
Khanhttp://www.computerstar.ca/computer-repair-oakville.html


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This solution of yours has nothing to do with this post. Because the disk is already running OS X, it's not in FAT (DOS is not a format) format. Also, this thread is 4 years old. So your post is meaningless in the whole scheme of time.


----------

